# RESCUED--Please extremely urgent help beautiful golden senior in irving, tx shelter



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone here in Texas or nearby that can help? I just heard about this boy and will e-mail the nearby Golden rescues...does anyone have personal contacts there? Or know if there are any non-breed specific rescues that take large dogs and/or seniors? I'm desperate to help this boy...I have an old mix, and the seniors break my heart. Also, PLEASE CROSSPOST AND NETWORK...thank you so much.

This gorgeous boy, shelter name Hudson, is due out Tuesday, and THE SHELTER IS CLOSED TODAY AND TOMORROW, although rescues can still remove dogs on those days. Hudson's info:

SENIOR~NAME: Hudson CAGE NO: stray area ANIMAL ID: 11554620 BREED: Golden Retriever SEX: male EST. AGE: 10 years EST. WEIGHT: 70 lbs HEALTH: appears healthy TEMPERAMENT: friendly ADDITIONAL INFO: stray AVAILABLE DATE: 10/5

*City of Irving Animal Services* 
4140 Valley View. (Animal Shelter) 
825 W. Irving Blvd. (City Hall) 
Irving, TX 75060 
Phone: 972-721-2256 
Fax: 972-721-2106 
www.ci.irving.tx.us/PublicHealth/animalcontrol/adoption

Email: [email protected]


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

He looks so much like my Brooks (will look in 5 years). Please someone help him


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor baby...I hope the rescues can help.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Beautiful bumping up


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What a sweet face - Breaks my heart. Sending prayers his way!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hudson*

I emld the two Golden RET. Rescues in Dallas for Hudson.
I pray that one of them GETS HIM OUT IN TIME!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

If no one takes this dog permanently, someone needs to take him temporarily until we can arrange a transport to Pennsylvania 

It's a longshot, but I'm serious.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think a rescue may be checking on him tomorrow, but don't let that stop you from helping him. You never know. Melissa may know more.

I don't swing around here much anymore, so I hope the next time I swing by all is fine.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

I emld. the two Golden Ret. Rescues in Dallas and chances are I won't hear back from them in time.
I think it said shelter is closed tomorrow and Hudson's time is up on Tuesday.
I also emld. Gail Lustig, [email protected] and Jealous1 (Terry) about him.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just checking in (haven't gotten an e-mail yet) and unfortunately I have absolutely no contacts in Texas. If for whatever reason he comes this way, I would absolutely help w/ transport or temporary foster.


----------



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

Huge thank you to everyone who posted and e-mailed. If anyone hears from contacts please let me know...again, thanks.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Will let you know*

Will let you know if I hear anything.
I'm praying for Hudson!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Isn't Irving near Dallas? Maybe Penny & Maggie's Mom or Dallas Gold know someone who can help.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Check with MylissyK. GRRNT.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not coming back...


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Did someone email GRRNT? Lets not let this one get missed. Hopefully it will be updated that he's safe. Paws crossed!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Geeze where is everyone in Texas?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

From what is posted above, his AVAILABLE date is 10/5, not his euth date. I will send a note to Melissa also.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I haven't been too consistent in reading the posts lately; if someone needs a donation of a coupla bucks to help him get 'outta jail', please IM me. TX is too far away from Pittsburgh--but I'd love to help out if $$ is an issue. And if he is to make his way up PA way--we'd love to help with a transport...

SJ


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my god, his expression is his heartbreaking. Friendly but a little bewildered. Who can blame him? I'm going to start to have rescuing senior dogs when I have the finances and resources. I HATE seeing them tossed aside.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GRRNT was already aware of him and will contact the shelter about him tomorrow, or actually Tuesday because the shelter is closed on Monday.


----------



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

Irving is close to Dallas, I think. Also, the dog is available Tuesday, but according to posts on Facebook he is high up the euth list and the shelter is very crowded. I can't check for details till the shelter opens on Tuesday


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Casey'sMom said:


> Irving is close to Dallas, I think. Also, the dog is available Tuesday, but according to posts on Facebook he is high up the euth list and the shelter is very crowded. I can't check for details till the shelter opens on Tuesday


As Melissa said, GRRNT is aware and on the case. And yes, Irving is a Dallas suburb.


----------



## Casey'sMom (Feb 10, 2010)

I believe rescues can contact the shelter on the "closed" days to make arrangements to rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another GR Rescue will check on him, too*

*Got this from Cindy Dallas/Fort Worth Metro GR Rescue:
Sounds like Cindy can't go until after work on Tuesday though.*
I hope both rescues will work together to make sure Hudson gets out of there-Maybe GRRNT can get Hudson out before Dallas/Fort Worth can. 

Here is Cindy's email:

This sweetie is on our radar. I am going to the shelter after work on Tues to pull for rescue if he is not reclaimed by owner. So he is safe. Thanks for your concern, we are on it.

Cindy
Dallas/Fort Worth Metro Golden Retriever Rescue
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great news for hudson!!*

*GREAT NEWS FOR HUDSON!!*:--heart::--heart::--heart:


Got this email just now!!

*Yes, we got him. He will see the vet tomorrow for his initial exam. He is in a foster home, and appears to be doing well. You can follow his progress on our web site, Rescue Goldens. His picture is not yet up, but will be soon. Also, please visit out Facebook page, and vote for our entry in the pepsi refresh challenge. We have the opportunity to win a $5000 grant, which will sure come in handy. We are currently in 4th place, but need as many votes thru the month of October as we can get. Please let your contacts know about it as well. We appreciate it!

Laurie
DFWMGRR Volunteer *


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Great news for Hudson. A big thank you to all who helped.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Whew !*

So happy to hear that Hudson is safe. Thanks to everyone who had any part in this and to everyone who tried to help. Can't believe he was ever on a euthanize list. So sad.

One more little doggie saved because of so many people with hearts the size of Texas. CELEBRATE a happy ending !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

God Bless Golden Ret. Rescue of Dallas Ft. Worth and Golden Ret. Rescue of North Texas for being willing to save Hudson! 


They both are the heroes!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> *Also, please visit out Facebook page, and vote for our entry in the pepsi refresh challenge. We have the opportunity to win a $5000 grant, which will sure come in handy. We are currently in 4th place, but need as many votes thru the month of October as we can get. Please let your contacts know about it as well. We appreciate it!
> 
> Laurie
> DFWMGRR Volunteer *


Oh - this is the group that is listed on Pepsi Refresh as Trinkets for Toby - Please vote for them! There is another thread about voting: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=1453825

You don't have to use Facebook to vote - you can go to Pepsi Refresh Project and vote. Or, vote by text message.


----------

